# Early signs of mbd?



## brica (Aug 23, 2014)

My colombian gold tegu who is roughly a year old this November, has developed one kink in his tail, which has developed since I adopted him. It now appears as though another kink might be forming and I've done some research and am scared this might be early signs of mbd. Am I correct? Why might this be happening? I have recently changed my UVB bulb and he is being fed a whole prey diet only (but this new, in the past 2-3 weeks I have put him now onto a whole prey diet only). Should I be concerned? Or are my changes enough to reverse whatever effects might be starting to form. Thank you guys


 the one bend at the very end was the only one and now it looks as though one about 2-3 inches up tail might be forming. The other part is just slightly bent because he always sleeps tail curled up


----------



## brica (Aug 24, 2014)

And are there any other signs which could be pointing to mbd?


----------



## brica (Aug 30, 2014)

Anything? Anyone..?


----------



## marydd (Aug 30, 2014)

I am sorry I don't know the answer to this. Could it be an injury and he is going to lose part of tail? Are there any other signs of mbd? Is the gu walking ok?


----------



## Aardbark (Sep 9, 2014)

MBD can often be seen in how they walk, if their arms dont work as good as they used to. The good thing about MBD though is that its curable. Make sure your guy gets plenty of sunlight, natural is best but a fresh UVB bulb works too, and also dust his food with a little calcium supliment. Also its best to feed him a variety of foods, not just whole prey, so try to work some fruits into his diet.


----------

